# £500 to spend and v confused - please help



## hoolio (22 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I've been reading loads about bikes for weeks trying to work out which bike to get but don't seem to be getting any further forward in making a decision so thought i'd take the plunge and post to you guys.

I've just moved to north devon and would like to get a bike mainly for the road, 90% of the time, but also for a few trails. i'm looking for a hard tail really but any suspension i'd rather could be turned off if it's on the front wheel only. whilst i would like some off road capabilities i would like to be able to cover good ground on normal roads. i'm 6'2'' and in fairly good shape.

Any ideas please on what's good now? i'm more than happy to go for 09 stock - i like a bargain. i've looked at merlin malt 1 - but is that too much of a mountain bike, a focus northern lite - again is it too much of a mountain bike, a scott sub 20, a cube overland, Cube LTD CLS Pro, felt qx 80, decathlon rockrider 8.1, trek 7500 hybrid, Trek 2009 7.5 FX Hybrid Bike,


There's so many choices i'm really confused - any help would be truly appreciated so i can get outside and get riding asap.

Thanks


----------



## raindog (22 Nov 2009)

If you are going to ride 90% on roads and want to "cover good ground" I'd definitely stear clear of anything with suspension. A good quality hybrid sounds like what you want.


----------



## tmcd35 (22 Nov 2009)

I got the Felt QX75 (2009) yesterday and I must say so far I'm impressed with it. Went out on my first spin this morning and effortlessly got her over 15mph on the flat. I'd have been knackered puching my old full sus MTB to 10mph on the flat!


----------



## Paulus (22 Nov 2009)

raindog said:


> If you are going to ride 90% on roads and want to "cover good ground" I'd definitely stear clear of anything with suspension. A good quality hybrid sounds like what you want.



Seconded, Maybe something like this. There is a wide choice at your price range.---http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/73-fx-2010-hybrid-bike-ec016510


----------



## Norm (22 Nov 2009)

Whilst I kinda agree with Raindog, I have a Giant Talon and love it. The Talon 2.5 is generally about £475, the Talon 2 is about £550.

I used it down in North Devon and on Dartmoor during the summer. It's pretty heavy compared to a road bike, though, as are most bikes with suspenders. 

Although it has lock outs on the front, I leave it unlocked most of the time, even on the road, as the surfaces are so crappy that I prefer the smoother ride and will sacrifice a little lost energy. 

Anyway, if you are cycling for fitness, it's good to make it harder, right?


----------



## SilentSoulDragon (22 Nov 2009)

I agree with the Hybrid style bikes. Will have a look at some of the hybrids you have looked at.

The Trek Nav 3.0 2010 looks ok and comes with mud guards and rear rack. Also has adjustable lockout front suspension, suspension seat post as well.
*
*


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2009)

Clearly depends on what sort of trails you intend going on. I have a road bike and an old rigid MTB for the odd time i go off the highway. I just did a quick 12 mile loop on the MTB as the country roads are wet and muddy here today and although i kept my speed up it was not a pleasant experience. Sluggish pick up, handling and a load of extra effort to get to the same speed. If i had been on the road bike i would have done 30 to 40 miles. Hybrid or a second hand road bike and cheap MTB if you are 90% on the road would be my view.


----------



## jay clock (22 Nov 2009)

I would avoid suspension. It adds weight, you will not use it most of the time, and when locked off gives a very harsh ride.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (22 Nov 2009)

I'd be eyeng up a tourer or something like a Specialized Tricross. Low enough gears for Devon, fast enough for roads and tough enough for the few tracks you want.


----------



## SilentSoulDragon (22 Nov 2009)

harsh ride minimised somewhat by the suspension seat-post. But then again what is the 10% like?


----------



## Banjo (23 Nov 2009)

Unfortunately no one bike does everything.For a first bike that has to be multipurpose then a hybrid bike is probably the way to go for the money.

With the steep hills in North Devon go for a triple chain ring.

My bike is a hybrid ,it doesnt have suspension is quick on tarmac and able to handle forest tracks, canal paths etc provided they arent too rough and stony.

If most of your riding is on roads a heavy bike with fat tyres and unneccesary suspension will soon have you fed up,it will be hard work .


----------



## hoolio (23 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the response everybody.

Raindog - I reckon you're right - no suspension at all is the order of the day as the trails i'm doing are only bridleways and nothing too serious.

tmcd35 - thanks for letting me know about your felt being good. I'm definitely considering the felt qx 80.

Paulus - Thanks for your choice - I'm thinking about the 09 trek 7.5 which is £40 more than the 2010 7.3 but seems to have better components. What do you think?

Norm - I've decided not to go with any suspension. However, having looked into Giant bikes i see can get the Giant CRS 1.0 2009 for under £500 - any ideas anybody on how good they are?

SilentSoulDragon - Thanks for the suggestion however i don't want any suspension at all on the bike - the 10% i will do off road is only bridleways.

Hacienda71 - Thanks for what you've said - it helped a great deal in making my mind up not to have any suspension at all. I never had it when i was a boy going off-road a bit when i was a boy and whilst it was a bit bumpy i lived.

Jay clock -Yep, no extra weight for me.

Ivan Ardon - thanks for the suggestion, it would be the ideal bike to suit my requirements - except for the price. . The mrs is already fuming that i want to spend £500 on a bike i'm not going to get away with any more, which is a shame really as my cousin who i'll be riding with would struggle to keep up with me on that thing as it looks rather tasty. Are there any 09 models going cheap anywhere?

So it looks after much searching that it's going to be between:

The Giant CRS 1.0 or 0 2009

Giant Seek 3 2010

The Kona Dew Deluxe 2009.

Scott sub20 2009.

The Trek 7.5 or 7500 both 2009 - yes i know i said no suspension but a friend of mine has the 7.5 and the tyres are inflated to 110psi and i've read reviews on the trek website that say you feel every single bump on the 7.5 and the bike can get uncomfortable as a result.

The giant seek 3 & crs 1, kona dew deluxe and scott sub 20 have hydraulic brakes - are hydraulics gimmicky? Will the other bike components suffer as a result?

I know i've lots of questions but there's so much choice!


----------



## hoolio (23 Nov 2009)

Banjo, what bike do you have?


----------



## jay clock (23 Nov 2009)

> harsh ride minimised somewhat by the suspension seat-post


my experience is that have your back end amply cushioned does not in any way offset the jarring through the arms


----------



## Ivan Ardon (23 Nov 2009)

You may be able to pick up a Tricross second hand for your budget, however Bike Shed (who have shops in Barnstaple, Crediton and Exeter) are selling a perfectly serviceable Tourer for £399.

Have a look at bikesheduk.com - follow the links to clearance bikes.


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2009)

hoolio said:


> Thanks for the response everybody.
> 
> Paulus - Thanks for your choice - I'm thinking about the 09 trek 7.5 which is £40 more than the 2010 7.3 but seems to have better components. What do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## hoolio (23 Nov 2009)

i'm going to see if i can try some out locally - not sure of my chances there but off to bikeshed, halfords and lbs.

i'm going to try out a bike with front suspension and see how i go as i do quite like a couple of the hybrids that have front suspension - particularly the giant that has it incorporated into the head of the forks as opposed to each fork individually


----------



## g00se (23 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Just to indicate how heavy cheap front forks are, I saw a Trek 7.3FX and a Trek 7300 next to each other in a bike shop (The 7300 is basically the 7.3 with front sus).

They were displayed with the rear wheels in mobile wheel racks so it was possible to lift the front up off the ground by pulling up on the handlebar stems. The 7.3 was nice and light an easy to lift one-handed. The 7300 was ridiculously more heavy to lift up. I knew front sus forks were heavy but never realised how heavy until I did this!


----------



## hoolio (23 Nov 2009)

so i just went down to the lbs and they gave me a test drive on a scott sub 30 and scott sportster p3 - if that's the equivalent with suspension. The sportster as well as having nobbly tyres had the front suspension making comparison difficult and not too bothered about extra weight too much as i'm in this to get in shape.

off to bikeshed tomorrow for more test drives.

truth is i loved both and the lbs owner offered me a great deal better than anything on the internet so am tempted to take one or the other regardless as i know he'll make my life easier in the long run.


----------



## Norm (23 Nov 2009)

A good lbs helps. 

I've just been out on my Talon, set off just after 10pm (doing a lights test, as posted elsewhere) and did a 6 mile loop, about half of which was off road and I love having the front suspension at this time of year. The roads are not that good to ride, both because of contamination and the potholes which cold, wet weather create, and my MTB is getting a lot of use because of that.

That said, I think a hybrid would be right for you but, with your desire to take to the trails, I'd consider one which is an MTB built for the road rather than a road bike with flat bars.


----------

